# Professional Food Photography



## mgstudio99




----------



## astrostu

I'm not a fan of the ~20° tilt.  I have to tilt my head and I keep thinking the food is going to fall over.  I can't really comment on anything else because that is completely throwing me off.

Oh, and welcome to the forum ... and you might not want to put your entire address in your Location in your profile.


----------



## mgstudio99

thank you, I like your fireworks photo. Stuart's Photography - Fireworks


----------



## rabhobbes

I think they look great.  Nice lighting and comp.

I don't mind the tilt, but it might bug some.

The second one made me hungry. :thumbup:


----------



## Christie Photo

Nice.  I've _tried_ to do food a couple of times.  Not as easy as it looks.

Did you have a stylist?  Did you shoot this in the studio?

-Pete


----------



## PHILLIP MAC

I normally light food from: top- rear- right,with a softbox  if you see what I mean, fill in the front with a reflector and you get super soft shadows coming forward This allows one to shade the background as much as required or light it by cheating the softbox towards the rear.


----------



## FLASHPOINT*

mgstudio99 said:


>



What type of food is this? Never seen it or taste it. 

And as *astrostu* said: you might want to take your address off from public display.


----------



## Christie Photo

FLASHPOINT* said:


> What type of food is this? Never seen it or taste it.



Looks like tuna to me...  and its wonderful!




FLASHPOINT* said:


> And as *astrostu* said: you might want to take your address off from public display.



Hmmm.  Why is that a concern?

-Pete


----------



## KmH

It doesn't really matter but I'm not liking the shallow DOF nor the tilt myself.


----------



## jbylake

The photo's are great, the food, except for the cheeseburgers, look gross
In all seriousnes, although I am by no means a professional photographer of any discipline, over the years, I have picked up bits and pieces of the "art" of shooting food, and have learned that it's part science, part know how, and equal parts "black magic".
J.:mrgreen:


----------



## Josh66

The shadow on #1 is kinda bugging me, but otherwise - they all look great.
Even the tilt looks good to me.



astrostu said:


> ... and you might not want to put your entire address in your Location in your profile.



Google maps shows it being in a business park next to Tri Color Paints.  That's probably not his house.  

...Studio?


----------



## CSR Studio

Not too bad. That tilt has got to go. You have some hot spots that need to be taken down. The burgers need some work. The third shot is your best. Keep trying. Good luck!


----------



## Dominantly

KmH said:


> It doesn't really matter but I'm *not liking* *the shallow DOF* nor the tilt myself.


Exactly what I was going to say.

Unless you were asked to do it specifically, it may be better to stop it down a bit.
But I do enjoy the composition.


----------



## mgstudio99

Thank you for your comments and feedback. This are some of my commercial photography shots.

Anyone from you like to share his/her food photography to me..?


----------



## Dominantly

Sure, I have some stuff I can show to kick it off.

Product box





Truffle





Cheesecake


----------



## mgstudio99

Christie Photo said:


> Nice.  I've _tried_ to do food a couple of times.  Not as easy as it looks.
> 
> Did you have a stylist?  Did you shoot this in the studio?
> 
> -Pete




Yes on my studio


----------



## mgstudio99

excellent..


----------



## jonnyphoto

Here's a couple of my food photography attempts...






.




.


----------

